# Vets List from Brittany Ferries Site - Includes Santander



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Vets List from Brittany Ferries Site

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/pet-friendly-holidays/vet-contact-details


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Oggies.

I've added it to the Members Guide >> here <<

A useful addition!

Dave


----------

